# What kind of hat should I get?



## ajali (Jan 11, 2012)

So I'm going to get my Associates in Baking and Pastry Arts this semester at a community college. I'm confused on what kind of hat I should get as there are several to choose from. I already bought a toque hat (http://www.pastryschoolsource.com/images/toque_white_03.jpg) but am not sure if that's the kind students wear or not. I don't want to show up to class wearing a hat that only a professor should wear lol. Can someone who knows please help me out? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The new style bakers hats, not a toque. It also comes in colors.. Go online to Happychef.com to look at them


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Um, are you looking at a hat for the graduation ceremony or work wear?

If the former, the "mortarboard", the other options are for advanced degrees.

If the latter, whatever your chef wants you to wear /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

If it is to wear in class, *ask your professor/chef!*


----------

